# Working Holiday visa convert to Work visa



## munzini (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi I'm currently in Italy on Canada's working holiday visa scheme (1 year permit to stay + allowed to work two jobs up to 3 months each within the year). My visa is expiring in May and I've found a company that would like to give me a work visa so that I can stay beyond May, however there is lots of confusion at the local level (I'm in the south and none of the office workers here are familiar with my current visa, not to mention I'm still waiting on my Permesso di Soggiorno card (I do have the receipt) from the summer, courtesy beauracracy, and I keep being told to wait for that first, but I suspect they're just trying to make me go away!).

I had a business consultant helping me out and from his research he noted I should be able to simply convert from my current visa to a work visa. When we went to the entrance office here they were no help at all.

I am curious if someone can tell me if I need to return to Canada and get a fresh new work visa or if I can stay in Italy and have a way to convert my current visa to one that doesn't expire in May?

Many thanks!


----------

